# Hello!!! Working in Christchurch



## murphy365 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello to everyone!!

Me and my wife have been looking at moving to New Zealand and setting up in Christchurch, i am a joiner and have been offered a job on the rebuild.

The plans are to be out there for the middle of may and sign a 6 month contract on a working visa.

is there anyone that is working on the rebuild at the moment that can give me some advise? i don't want to sign a contract before getting there and find out people are on a lot more money or better conditions

thanks in advance

Liam


----------



## curly1517 (Jan 29, 2013)

my husband is currently looking for work in site management over in Christchurch so also any news you get id be interested too, he is a joiner by trade too


----------



## murphy365 (Jan 29, 2013)

curly1517 said:


> my husband is currently looking for work in site management over in Christchurch so also any news you get id be interested too, he is a joiner by trade too


You need to get in touch with canstaff, one world resources and tradestaff. I just sent my cv in and heard back from all 3 

Let me know how you get on


----------

